# Best bass fishing lakes (Southwest Ohio) by boat?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, a coworker just got a new boat and asked me to rank the top bass fishing lakes in this area. I wasn't really sure what the best ones are since I pretty much stick to East Fork and the LMR. He lives in Fairfield and wanted to stay within an hour's drive. 

Here's what I told him, what do you guys think?

>Rocky Fork
>Cowan
>Acton
>East Fork
>Brookville
>Ceasar's Creek
>(Ohio River/Little Miami River)

I didn't include the park lakes where you can rent boats, or I probably would have ranked them Miami Whitewater>Stonelick>Sharon Woods>Campbell Lakes Preserve>Winton Woods>Lake Isabella.

I feel like I am forgetting some big names on both lists. Also, making this list really makes me realize how much bass fishing sucks in the Cincinnati area compared to other places I've lived! lol


----------



## ss1963 (Apr 19, 2011)

hey warehouse
all those lakes are good but the one that stands out right now would be one not on your list... that would rocky fork. the fishing around here is good but it just takes longer to learn them than other places thats all...just ask me to prove it....good fishin


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

it's not Ohio but Brookville is just 10 minutes west of Acton so that could be on the list as well.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Rocky may be one of the best bass lakes in the state!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion about Rocky Fork. I haven't had time to Google the place yet, but I'll add it to my list and let him know.


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

I posted a picture under the thread I started last week of a bass I caught out of Rocky Fork. We went back this past weekend(29th) and had a very good day. I caught 7 bass, 2 sunfish, My dad caught 3 bass and a very nice crappie, my wife caught 1 bass and my nephew caught 4 bass and many big sunfish. There are a lot of big bass in Rocky if you can find them.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Like treytd32 said, Brookville is solid. If you narrow the species to smallmouth bass, hard to find a better fishery in SW Ohio area. It may not be in Ohio, but easily a 1/3 of the boat trailers sport plates from the Buckeye state.


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

zaraspook said:


> Like treytd32 said, Brookville is solid. If you narrow the species to smallmouth bass, hard to find a better fishery in SW Ohio area. It may not be in Ohio, but easily a 1/3 of the boat trailers sport plates from the Buckeye state.


 Just a reminder, if you put your boat in the water at an Indiana state park (Brookville) you need to purchase a $20 lake permit ( see the following link http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/5058.htm).


----------



## dac (Jun 24, 2004)

1. Brookville
2. Rocky Fork
3. Ohio River
4. Acton
5. Cowan
6. Caesars Creek


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

kschupp said:


> Just a reminder, if you put your boat in the water at an Indiana state park (Brookville) you need to purchase a $20 lake permit ( see the following link http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/5058.htm).


I've been over there twice this year but I always get there after 5pm and I can never find a place to get one of these lake permits - no one at the ramps selling them.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fletch said:


> I've been over there twice this year but I always get there after 5pm and I can never find a place to get one of these lake permits - no one at the ramps selling them.



You can purchase one online. That is how I have done it the past two years.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

1. Brookville
2. Cowan
3. Miami Whitewater
4. Ohio River


But I havent fished Acton in years and need to get back. East Fork especially gets tough in the summer on wipers, bass, and crappie. Brookville's drop offs, roadbeds and foundations are good all summer long. The flats on fire spring and fall.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

The best bass fishing I've done has been farm ponds and private lakes. Miami Whitewater is up there too...it's not really a pay lake but you need a sticker to enter the park and if you wanna catch anything of size you gotta rent a boat.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

forgot two sharon woods gotta deal with the people
another one is mitchell memorial forest.. small lake


----------

